# Brain Fart



## pessa1661

Non sapevo se aveste sentito l'espressione "I had a brain fart" in inglese.  E quando non si sa una cosa o una risposta facile come se le ha scappata la mente.   Qualcuno lo sa una espressione cosi in italiano?


----------



## magalin

Ciao, non so se ho capito bene la tua domanda ma ci provo. Si dice: -Mi è sfuggita dalla mente; -Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua. Spero di aver interpretato bene la tua domanda.


----------



## housecameron

_Ho un blocco mentale?_ 
_Ho un black out mentale?_
O sono troppo forti paragonati a fart?


----------



## underhouse

pessa1661 said:


> Non sapevo so se aveste avete sentito l'espressione "I had a brain fart" in inglese. E quando non si sa una cosa o una risposta facile come se le ha  fosse scappata la di mente. Qualcuno lo la sa una espressione cosi in italiano?


 
Your explanation of "brain fart" is not very clear...could you post it in English as well?


----------



## pessa1661

For instance....If i was writing down my phone number ( something instilled in me for a long time)  and for some reason for a second I couldn't remember the last two digits...
I would say.. "Ohh i just had a brain fart! For a moment, I could not remember the last two numbers of my phone number!!"


----------



## underhouse

Then in my opinion housecameron's suggestion (_blackout mentale_ or simply _black out_) is a very good option...

Also you can say:

_Ho un vuoto (di memoria)._


----------



## Heracleum

Yes, "un vuoto di memoria" is also good.
By the way, both refers -correctly- to what pessa1661 explained for "brain fart": for a second you can't remember something easy.
But I read on babylon a bit more about it, even better here on Urban Dictionary, not just a glitch of memory, but a temporary fault that lets you do/say something weird or stupid. Referring to Urban D. pessa1661 explained the case #2.

Well, for such kind of glitch, we have a specific concept, very similar and at the same level of informal humorous jargon:
"*il momento del coglione*"
For instance: "Scusami, stamattina ho perso le chiavi durante un momento del c*glione!" (I'm sorry, I lost the keys during a foolish moment!)
Tipically: "Beh, dopotutto il comento del c*glione capita a tutti!" (Well, after all a foolish moment happens to everyone)


----------



## underhouse

> Well, for such kind of glitch, we have a specific concept, very similar and at the same level of informal humorous jargon:
> "*il momento del coglione*"


 
Ciao Heracleum,
questa a dire il vero non l'ho mai sentita...potrebbe essere un'espressione locale?


----------



## Heracleum

E' probabile, o meglio quando ho postato l'intervento ero convinto di averla sentita anche da persone di altre regioni... ma in effetti, ricercando su google, tra tutti gli interventi (forum/blog etc..) dei primi tre di cui ho potuto rintracciare la provenienza dell'utente tutti provenivano o vivono ora a Roma 
Quindi è molto probabilmente un gergo del centro Italia (Roma sicuro insomma), penso comunque sia un'ottima trasposizione di "brain fart" 
Ve ne vengono in mente altri?


----------



## yakumo

Heracleum said:


> E' probabile, o meglio quando ho postato l'intervento ero convinto di averla sentita anche da persone di altre regioni... ma in effetti, ricercando su google, tra tutti gli interventi (forum/blog etc..) dei primi tre di cui ho potuto rintracciare la provenienza dell'utente tutti provenivano o vivono ora a Roma
> Quindi è molto probabilmente un gergo del centro Italia (Roma sicuro insomma), penso comunque sia un'ottima trasposizione di "brain fart"
> Ve ne vengono in mente altri?


 
Essendo nato nella capitale mi sento in parte chiamato in causa. "il momento del Coglione" ha un'altro significato un po' piu' generico, ovvero essere per un attimo o un occasione degli emeriti "polli".


----------



## PaulDeRoma

Potresti dire in italiano anche "Ho avuto un Lapsus"


----------



## AshleySarah

underhouse said:


> Then in my opinion housecameron's suggestion (_blackout mentale_ or simply _black out_) is a very good option...
> 
> Also you can say:
> 
> _Ho un vuoto (di memoria)._


 
Ciao,
We use the terms "mental block" or "mental blank" in the sense of momentarily forgetting something, but a "blackout" is different. It means to go unconscious, and is also the term used when all the lights go out when there is a power failure. 
Love the "brain fart" expression.


----------



## Heracleum

AshleySarah said:


> ...but a "blackout" is different. It means to go unconscious, and is also the term used when all the lights go out when there is a power failure.
> Love the "brain fart" expression.


Yes, I mean (referring to my italian brothers) since this expression is genially humorous... I think we should try to find some equally funny expressions. That was the funniest one that passed through my mind: I hope it wasn't a brain fart of that moment eheh.. so it also seems to fit well in the same context, but please try to find some other, even regional ones...


----------



## baldpate

Quelli della mia eta' lo chiamano "having a senior moment"


----------



## raffina

Heracleum said:


> Well, for such kind of glitch, we have a specific concept, very similar and at the same level of informal humorous jargon:
> "*il momento del coglione*"
> For instance: "Scusami, stamattina ho perso le chiavi durante un momento del c*glione!" (I'm sorry, I lost the keys during a foolish moment!)
> Tipically: "Beh, dopotutto il comento del c*glione capita a tutti!" (Well, after all a foolish moment happens to everyone)


"*il momento del coglione*" a Torino non si è mai sentito, ma d'ora in avanti si sentirà: mi piace come espressione! 

r


----------



## allighieri

scusate, l'espressione italiana è indubbiamente: "Ho un vuoto di memoria".
Il momento del coglione è quando si fa uno sbaglio clamoroso.
Curiosamente esiste un'espressione che somiglia molto al brain fart iniziale che suona così in romano: "Ti scorreggia il cervello" e vuol dire che stai pensando una cosa veramente sbagliata. Ma trattasi di espressione davvero volgare.


----------



## Hermocrates

allighieri said:


> Curiosamente esiste un'espressione che somiglia molto al brain fart iniziale che suona così in romano: "Ti scorreggia il cervello" e vuol dire che stai pensando una cosa veramente sbagliata. Ma trattasi di espressione davvero volgare.



Be' in inglese "brain fart" non comunque è un'espressione finissima non è comunque un'espressione finissima, anche se non direi che è volgare, solo molto colloquiale. "Fart" è di solito una parola molto divertente in inglese. Hehe.


----------



## effeundici

..non comunque è un'espressione finissima....

è una svista o ti sei italinglicizzato??


----------



## Hermocrates

effeundici said:


> ..non comunque è un'espressione finissima....
> 
> è una svista o ti sei italinglicizzato??



Ops. Cattiva coordinazione cervello-dita  Ora correggo.

PS- grazie!


----------



## mikante

Quando ci si blocca durante una conversazione, oppure vengono fuori parole strane, o che non riesci ad esprimere un concetto (complicato o semplice che sia), ti mancano le parole, oppure le parole ci sono ma la frase è contorta, si può usare l'espressione "dillo a parole tue" o anche "compra una vocale"....
A me "brain fart" fa pensare ad un momentanio vuoto di memoria, o anche a una delle situazione da me elencate qui sopra. Secondo me è simpatica come frase e a suo modo utilizzabile in diverse situazioni.


----------



## Tegs

Having newly discovered the word 'petomane' today (thanks Jo and Pat ), it got me thinking about how the Italians might say ‘brain fart’. I love 'il momento del coglione' from post #8, but it wouldn’t work as an exclamation. Example scenario:

See you at the pub tonight then?
No, I’m going to the cinema.
What? But I thought you said yesterday you were free?
Uggh! Brain fart! 

The point about the English expression is that it sounds funny. Is there anything equally entertaining that is used in Italian, as an exclamation?


----------



## Pat (√2)

Tegs said:


> Uggh! Brain fart!



In questo momento mi viene in mente:
_Uh! Una botta di Alzheimer...

_(Non sarebbe carino scherzare su questa malattia, ma lo si fa).


----------



## Tegs

Pat, grazie per la risposta!  Scusa, non so perché non l'ho visto prima


----------



## Pat (√2)

Tegs said:


> Pat, grazie per la risposta!  Scusa, non so perché non l'ho visto prima



L'hai visto, ma te ne sei dimenticata! Una botta di Alzheimer 
L'hai fatto apposta, eh????


----------



## longplay

"fart" non è esattamente da educande ! Comunque mi capita di usare "qualche neurone sta facendo i cavoli suoi" o "addio, i neuroni-co...ni !". "Scossa neuronica".
Ciao =Pat : io tendo a evitare i nomi di certe patologie, per scongiuro e antipatia ! Ciao.

PS "Neurons on strike !" Come suona in inglese ?


----------



## ☺

_Eeeh la vecchiaia!....fa brutti scherzi!_


----------



## Tegs

√2 said:


> L'hai visto, ma te ne sei dimenticata! Una botta di Alzheimer
> L'hai fatto apposta, eh????



Hahaha!  È stato una vera e propria scossa neuronica!!

Longplay - neurons on strike non è una frase che si usa in inglese, ma si capisce benissimo 

PS Per quanto alla vecchiaia, non devi essere vecchio per avere un brainfart (ma adesso che ci penso, mi capita più spesso adesso che quando avevo 10 anni )


----------



## Necsus

√2 said:


> In questo momento mi viene in mente:
> _Uh! Una botta di Alzheimer...
> _(Non sarebbe carino scherzare su questa malattia, ma lo si fa).


O anche, almeno prima che si diffondesse la conoscenza del nome di questa malattia, _arteriosclerosi._ O _demenza senile_ in caso di età più avanzata.
Comunque, neanch'io che vivo a Roma ho mai sentito usare "il momento del coglione", si direbbe più probabilmente "'na botta de rincoja".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> O anche, almeno prima che si diffondesse la conoscenza del nome di questa malattia, _arteriosclerosi._


Anche abbreviato in "_arterio_", usato come aggettivo: dopo uno sbaglio avvenuto per distrazione, non per incompetenza, si diceva "_Ma [sono/sto__diventando] __proprio __arterio!_" /_ "Ma sei proprio arterio!"_. 
Successivamente, con la stessa costruzione, si è iniziato ad usare più spesso _"rinco"_ (abbreviazione di _rincoglionito_).

Tutte queste espressioni (inclusa quella che fa rimento all'Alzheimer) sono ironiche se usate verso se stessi e invece piuttosto offensive se rivolte all'interlocutore, a meno che non si tratti di un amico con cui si è molto in confidenza e con cui è normale usare in modo del tutto scherzoso e innocuo termini altrimenti derogatori.


----------



## Teerex51

It's pretty hard to match the original, but _"mi è andato in corto il cervello"_ or _"ho il cervello in corto"_ could work in some cases...


----------



## GavinW

Teerex51 said:


> It's pretty hard to match the original, but _"mi è andato in corto il cervello"_ or _"ho il cervello in corto"_ could work in some cases...



Right, and that also made me think of: "(Ops/Scusa), ho il cervello in tilt / Mio cervello è andato (un attimo) in tilt". Which is a very common expression, and matches the meaning, I think. But it obviously lacks the "colour", so to speak, of the English expression.


----------



## CPA

Per me "rinco" funziona, come pure "mi si è fuso il cervello".


----------



## GavinW

CPA said:


> Per me "rinco" funziona, come pure "mi si è fuso il cervello".



These are very good. Perhaps the best suggestions yet, I'd say.


----------



## squigot

Per tradurre l'informalitá di brain fart potremmo 'ho fleshato'? non so se é tipicamente di Roma, ed é un po' di significato generico, ma e quello che uso dire quando in un contesto molto informale mi scordo il mio numero di telefono o cose simili


----------



## GavinW

squigot said:


> non so se é tipicamente di Roma



Non credo. Lo sento dire spesso anche qui in Toscana. Ovviamente è gergo giovanile. Funziona abbastanza bene come traduzione, credo, sopratutto in termini di registro ecc. Però sì, è un po' più generico come espressione. Ma al tempo stesso efficace. Ha in comune forse il riferimento ad una breve malfunzione "fisiologica"!

Which also reminds me of "lapsus", but that's a bit too polite to be an "accurate" translation!


----------



## MR1492

Teerex51 said:


> _"ho il cervello in corto circuito"_



Would something like this be useful.  It is an interesting mental image.

Phil


----------



## Teerex51

MR1492 said:


> Would something like this be useful.  It is an interesting mental image.



Hi Phil, in colloquial Italian, _in corto_ stands for in _corto circuito_, hence my suggested translation.


----------



## MR1492

Teerex51 said:


> Hi Phil, in colloquial Italian, _in corto_ stands for in _corto circuito_, hence my suggested translation.



Well, I guess I had a brain fart when I made that suggestion!  

Phil


----------



## chipulukusu

I believe, anyway, that the most common, less regional, not even near to the humour of the English original,  Italian counterpart of "I had a brain fart" is "sto perdendo colpi".
Surely regional slangs will do much better.


----------



## MR1492

It comes to mind that we also use the term "brain cramp" similarly to how we use "brain fart."  Could that be easier to put into an Italian phrase?

Phil


----------



## chipulukusu

MR1492 said:


> It comes to mind that we also use the term "brain cramp" similarly to how we use "brain fart."  Could that be easier to put into an Italian phrase?
> Phil



Not for me, Phil, I'm sorry...


----------



## giuliotta

Mi viene in mente anche "andare in oca". 
Penso venga usato in molte regioni, anche se probabilmente tutte del nord. 
Sempre col verbo andare e valido per tutta Italia c'è anche "andare nel pallone".


----------



## MR1492

Hi giuliotta,

I'm not sure "andare nel pallone" is quite right (if the WR dictionary hasn't steered me wrong!)  It isn't so much going crazy for a moment but rather that the mind just freezes up and nothing of value comes to mind for a short time.  

Phil


----------



## giuliotta

I don't know, "andare in tilt" was mentioned earlier. 
To me they are very close in meaning, if not synonyms.


----------



## MR1492

I presume you mean "tilt" as a pinball machine going tilt.  GavinW suggested it in Post #31.  However, looking at the WR dictionary, what about "Mio cervello è andato/va in crash?"  (As in a computer crash)

Phil


----------



## Aryetti

Scusate ma... "ho un'amnesia_" _risulta troppo formale? Dite che non renda l'informalità di _brain fart_? 
Comunque io personalmente uso più di frequente le espressioni "scusa, non mi viene (in mente) / ho un vuoto (di memoria)"... 

Solo per dare il mio contributo, ecco tutto...


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Difference of register; "brain cramp" is OK in any context, "brain fart" might make some people who heard you say it wrinkle their noses as though they'd smelled a...

A reference to Alzheimer's would also be considered in poor taste, especially in regards to elderly people, unless said humorously by one.

I remember learning (a long time ago  ) "Testa in sciopero!" Could this be used here for "brain cramp"?

Addendum re AsheySarah's #12: If we're trying to think of something and can't we also say "(Sorry,) I'm drawing a blank!" (But we're looking for Italian expressions here...)


----------



## johngiovanni

"Mi è scappata una tipica scorreggia mentale" ?  It appears to exist, but what do natives think?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> "Mi è scappata una tipica scorreggia mentale" ?  It appears to exist, but what do natives think?


It's just a poor, literal translation.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Paul.  But, to be honest, the original English doesn't seem idiomatic.
What would be a _good_ translation, literal or otherwise?
"Che cavolo ho fatto!" (?)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> Thanks, Paul.  But, to be honest, the original English doesn't seem idiomatic.
> What would be a _good_ literal translation?


When it specifically means you've forgotten something, I'd say "vuoto di memoria".


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie ancora.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I would say "Mi si è inceppato il cervello".


----------

